# boot manager and miui



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I am running revs cm7 as my phone rom. I put miui 1.9.30 as slot one. Everything was working. In miui I went into phone options and changed my network to 3g preferred. Now the phone process constantly force closes. Is this a known problem? Could it be due to boot manager or does it happen as a normal install as well.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im have the same set up, CM7 as main and then MIUI. I havent had any problems have you tried deleting the MIUI and trying a new install, or maybe it was a bad download but I haven't had any problems with MIUI and bootmanager.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

It was working fine until I changed the preferred phone service. I tried clearing system and cache and flashing over top, but that didn't help. Tried clearing data on the telephony app and still didn't work. I was hoping to avoid a complete reflash but I guess that's my only option.


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know if it's related at all, but everything got jacked up for me trying to use google voice on it.... Constant force closes :/


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

This is going to seem random but ...... what version is your superuser apk on both roms?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

"blackadept said:


> This is going to seem random but ...... what version is your superuser apk on both roms?


The newest online my cm7, and miui has the original su as well as the newest one. Perhaps there is some conflict?

I do have google voice on both but I don't think I noticed any issue probably due to no data on miui.


----------

